# Training Advice



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 5 month old Black Lab that I want to be my hunting companion I have never trained a dog before but am looking forward to it I want it to be able to retrieve downed birds and find upland birds. I have got it to fetch ok and regular obedience things.

Thanks
Kade


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

get the book Game Dog by Richard A Wolters. i was in your shoes almost 2 years ago and somebody recomended this book. i did a little reading and it worked great. oh and train with real birds if you can or use some deadfowl trainers. good luck with the pup


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Along with fine publications like the one mentioned above, there are a multitude of good training DVD's available as well. Get several and train your dog with a preponderance of information gathered from several sources. Just be patient, firm, and consistent.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

For upland, just run that dog through all the fields in Fielding this Fall. Don't do it now because the pheasants hatch more babies in June than any other month. You don't want to interrupt. Make sure you've got a way to keep him/her within what would be shooting distance. Use a check cord. Buy a few birds and plant them in random spots in the field. Let the dog catch a few and you'll have a flusher on your hands. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I will go buy some birds, and get some Dvd's.

Thanks 
Kade


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I would highly recomend the Fowl Dawgs 1 video. It was a great training tool for me with my first lab.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I would also recommend asking specific questions. Though as with most things, first things first. Which means obedience: sit, heel, come/here. Is he whistle trained? Are you following a training program? Several were mentioned above, and I use Even Graham's program.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

yea we are doing sit come lay down and trying heel were doing random things that now that the dog needs to know.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

If your going to hunt waterfowl I'd train for that before introducing the pup to upland hunting. Get your obedience under control and marking good and then if you want to hunt upland just go and let him learn on the job. 
I'd stay away from any of Richard wolters books, Water Dog, Game dog. They are way out dated. There is plenty of better stuff out there.
Jump on the road and come over the mountain. I train in the Newton - Clarkston area daily. I could definitly help you out. I have dogs of all levels start to finish so you can see what you should work towards. Give me a call.

Steve 435-640-2543


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Biggest thing in my book is be consistant. If you tell the dog to sit, it should sit. you shouldn't have to ask more than once. If you slip up once and not enforce a command the dog will test you every time.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Tattertot said:


> Biggest thing in my book is be consistant. If you tell the dog to sit, it should sit. you shouldn't have to ask more than once. If you slip up once and not enforce a command the dog will test you every time.


Excellent point!


----------

